# Pseudocrenilabrus Philander Fry



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

A few months ago, I bought a trio of Pseudo Philanders from my LFS, and they're absolutely beautiful. (Well, the male anyway. The females are a touch plain). I had my successfully batch of fry this past weekend (at least 11).

They all seem to be doing rather well on the baby brine shrimp I've been feeding them. I've already moved the mama back to the big tank as well.

I was wondering if I'm doing the right thing feeding the baby brines? Also, how often / much do you need to feed fry? Do I need to vary their diet more? What else do you guys recommend feeding them?

Thanks!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
It's a good way of feeding fo the little fry so you may continue without worries,just make sure you don't feed too much because it pollute a lot the filtering masses.
xris


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

I have two batches of fry (about 30) in a 20L with a box filter and a sponge filter.

They are growing like crazy on crushed flake and pellets. I do weekly 20-30% water changes.


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

How do you do the water changes without sucking the little guys up in your siphon?


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Get yourself one of the mini siphons. 1" or 3/4" Dia. plexi tube with a 1/4" hose. The little mini works fine for the small waste that fry produce and the fry are usually quite capable of avoiding the tube. Another note is that it's nice to have a bare bottomed tank for fry as well--makes clean-up very easy!


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

I use a regular siphon but just the tube (not the "bell" on the end). For fry tanks, I generally siphon into a bucket (just in case).

And I also keep bare bottom fry tanks.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

That works well also--some folks (me included  ) have more trouble starting a siphon without the 'bell' end tho. So for a few $s this is handy:
http://www.petsolutions.com/10-Gravel-Vac+I10811555+C37.aspx

I agree 100% on going to a bucket--i do that for the first month or so until the fry are a smidge bigger and faster!


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

Well,

I had a couple of learning experiences with that last batch. I somehow only managed to keep three of them alive, but those three are doing pretty well. (Almost half an inch long if you count the tails).

I think the problem with that batch was that even though I filled the tank with water from the big breeding tank, I didn't really let it cycle before adding the little guys, so the ammonia / nitrate levels must have been too tough.

Anyway, I have a new question for you guys since you've been so helpful before. My other female is holding now, so I'm going to have another batch of fry in a couple of weeks.

Do you think it's bad to put her in the tank with my other three fry? Will they harass / eat the brand new ones? I'd hate to have to move the three healthy guys, because they're still pretty small, but I also think the wife would kill me if I started setting up more tanks around the house.

Any thoughts? Should I put the three older fry back into my breeding tank, protected from the other big fish with a divider of course? Let me know what you guys think.

Thanks!


----------

